# MF8 Tiles



## RampageCuber (Jul 9, 2009)

From the WCA Regulations : 3f)	Tiles or stickers must not be thicker than 1.5 mm, or the generally available thickness for non cube puzzles.

So, does this mean the tiles that come on the MF8 minx and not competition legal?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 9, 2009)

What do you think?


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 9, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> What do you think?



They look legal, in the WR video it looks like he's using a minx with tiles, but I couldn't tell


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 9, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> What do you think?



What kind of a response is that?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 9, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think?
> ...



Well, basically, Stefan is asking RampageCuber what he thinks.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 9, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think?
> ...



That type of response is known as a question.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 9, 2009)

RampageCuber said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think?
> ...


I agree. Any particular reason you doubted its competition legality?



endless_akatsuki said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...


Indeed. Because I believe RampageCuber is actually able to think. Don't worry 04mucklowd, I wouldn't do it with you.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 9, 2009)

Stefan, are they legal? Because I don't think he would make this thread if he knew lol. And I don't believe Erik uses mf8 tiles on his meffert's megaminx.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 9, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Indeed. Because I believe RampageCuber is actually able to think. Don't worry 04mucklowd, I wouldn't do it with you.



Lol, Dang.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 9, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Indeed. Because I believe RampageCuber is actually able to think. Don't worry 04mucklowd, I wouldn't do it with you.



Owned.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 9, 2009)

I guess you're right stefan


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 11, 2009)

> 3f) Tiles or stickers must not be thicker than 1.5 mm, *or the generally available thickness for non cube puzzles.*


Megaminx =/= Cube.
Stefan was trying to get you to use your brain and come to this conclusion.
Jeez.. Smarten up


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 11, 2009)

okay, then how about mefferts 4x4x4? i know people have used it in competition but it doesn't look like it goes by the rules


----------



## Stefan (Jul 12, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> > 3f) Tiles or stickers must not be thicker than 1.5 mm, *or the generally available thickness for non cube puzzles.*
> 
> 
> Megaminx =/= Cube.
> Stefan was trying to get you to [...] come to this conclusion.


No, I wasn't. Don't put words in my mouth. I had no idea why he thought this rule could outlaw the MF8 megaminx. That's why I asked.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 12, 2009)

esquimalt1 said:


> okay, then how about mefferts 4x4x4? i know people have used it in competition but it doesn't look like it goes by the rules



I dont have any calipers, but looking at a mefferts tile i chipped off my cube, and measuring with a ruler, its a little under 1.5mm. So, it should be legal.


----------

